# superbowl '07



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

I am in charge of our board at work again this year,

here are the details if anyone is interested

$20/square
$400/quarter and $400 for final score

copies of the board will be emailed to anyone who is involved

pm me if you are interested

thought maybe there would be some interest here


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

$20/square! Holy Shiiite! That's pretty steeeep! :-?

I never win anyway. :eyeroll:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

send me a square


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

tator you're in, I will send you or bring you a copy when the board (usually fills the week before the game) is full and the numbers are drawn, I will get your money at the same time.

I always think of it as trying to buy a lot of hunting supplies for $20, or at least that is how I justify to the wife


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

There is a $100 board in Grafton. 
That is steep.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just think about a $100 dollars a square though. We had a board that was $100 per square winner take all at the end of the game. Thats right $10,000 to the winner. A lot of guys would share squares some would split them 4 ways. I never won but my best bud did one year. That hundred bucks ended up paying off his truck.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

20 spots left, we are going to have it full, by next friday (26th) so we can get the numbers out. Let me know if there is interest.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

i'm interested


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

tator you are on the board once. so is 870


----------

